# This was meant to be a enojyable NGD, but instead...



## ralphy1976 (Dec 23, 2009)

and no it is not UPS work.....right now i want to kill someone..BRAKE STUFF comes to mind!!!!


----------



## liamh (Dec 23, 2009)

Holy shit..
Such a beautiful guitar aswell


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Dec 23, 2009)

UPS or not either way, make a damage claim asap.


----------



## k508 (Dec 23, 2009)

Wow, I have no idea how that would come about. Was there any damage on the case at all?


----------



## ralphy1976 (Dec 23, 2009)

yep, i just spoke to the luthier who made it and it was quite pissed off and shocked that one of his guitars was damaged like this.

i am going to send him some pics and we will see what can be done. worst case the neck needs replacing, it is a bolt-on, so.....

Bolt-on rules!!!!!



k508 said:


> Wow, I have no idea how that would come about. Was there any damage on the case at all?


 
the starp button on the top horn dug a huge hole in the fur and was embedded in the metal used to make the little box in the case...so this stuff has been throwned into a plane....PERIOD!!!


----------



## k508 (Dec 23, 2009)

That's horrible. I'd be ringing and complaining to your postal service if I was in your position.


----------



## ralphy1976 (Dec 23, 2009)

k508 said:


> That's horrible. I'd be ringing and complaining to your postal service if I was in your position.


 
the problem is that they are playing a tabel tennis game between them as this axe was shipped from the UK to Austria...

we shall see....apart from that the wood grain is awesome, the guitar is super heavy and i think the pup is a lundgren.

i will plug it in tonight just to see what could have been!!!!


----------



## Wi77iam (Dec 23, 2009)

Sure the design is cool, but a knock to it, gives you this. So IMO, fail design 

Hope you get that beauty fixed up soon.


----------



## Ckackley (Dec 23, 2009)

Dude, that sucks.. I love the look of headstocks like that, but they've always worried me for THAT exact reason. I know when my band loads in/loads out things get bumped and knocked around. Sometimes straight up knocked over/dropped. It's never intentional and is sometimes as simple as a "helpful" friend playing roadie for the night, but it still happens. 
Hopefully you can get some kind of compensation/repair.


----------



## signalgrey (Dec 23, 2009)

never trusted that style headstock....

sorry for the troubles dude. best of liuck


----------



## ralphy1976 (Dec 23, 2009)

you guys are right, the design kind of asks for such unfortunate accident, maybe i should have ordered a blackmachine case!!!!


----------



## cycloptopus (Dec 23, 2009)

Holy crap!!! that is such a bummer. That thing looks like a serious beast of an instrument too. 

I hope all gets resolved quickly...


----------



## ralphy1976 (Dec 23, 2009)

it will get resolved i am sure.

it ways a lot, much more than my dean which is in mahogany and way more than my Yellow Vai!!!


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Dec 23, 2009)

This is not a design flaw of the headstock, more the fact that its been battered about hard by careless workers. Get a damage claim in ASAP and if your Austrian postal service drags their heels and tries to blame the UK service, tell them that you intend to take it to your trading standards equivilant (not sure what they are called in Austria).

Looks like it would have been an amazing guitar too.


----------



## Elysian (Dec 23, 2009)

That really sucks. It looks like it could be repaired, but if it's a bolt on, and covered by insurance, might as well get it replaced. The biggest problem is, the guy didn't pack anything around the guitar, he left it in there loose, it's partially the builders fault for not taking that into account... Theres a lot of room for that guitar to move in that case.


----------



## Valserp (Dec 23, 2009)

Elysian said:


> The biggest problem is, the guy didn't pack anything around the guitar, he left it in there loose, it's partially the builders fault for not taking that into account... Theres a lot of room for that guitar to move in that case.



That bothered me, aswell.
However - you can see the hole that the strap button dug in there. This thing has definitely NOT been handled with care.


----------



## Elysian (Dec 23, 2009)

Valserp said:


> That bothered me, aswell.
> However - you can see the hole that the strap button dug in there. This thing has definitely NOT been handled with care.



Absolutely, but it could have been avoided, that's all I'm saying. With proper packing, they could have tossed it down a flight of stairs and it'd have survived.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Dec 23, 2009)

bummer dude. sorry to see that


----------



## Nats (Dec 23, 2009)

jesus that sucks. sorry man


----------



## ralphy1976 (Dec 23, 2009)

yes, what happened is the luthier gave it to his local guitar shop (which he also does work for) so that they could properly pack it and ship it, which obviously did not happened. The case is a cheap affair, and i reckon it was a left over they had in there...

The case is way too big for the guitar, i reckon there is about 1" gap between the tip of the headstock (when not broken) and the inside of the case. eventhough it is a 27.5" - 25.5" scale the guitar feels small.

And as Preslav mentioned, the button dug a hole (visible too) in the case...

To be continued sadly!!


----------



## Andrew_B (Dec 23, 2009)

Wi77iam said:


> Sure the design is cool, but a knock to it, gives you this. So IMO, fail design
> 
> Hope you get that beauty fixed up soon.


 


Elysian said:


> That really sucks. It looks like it could be repaired, but if it's a bolt on, and covered by insurance, might as well get it replaced. The biggest problem is, the guy didn't pack anything around the guitar, he left it in there loose, it's partially the builders fault for not taking that into account... Theres a lot of room for that guitar to move in that case.


 

not a failure of design at all,
its just that style of case,

you can see by the marks in the case it has been droped straight onits head, and the guitar has slid foward,

wouldnt suprise me if you unbolted the neck and see marks in the pocket from the butt of the heel being rammed into it lol

fitted/moulded cases are the go when your serious....
leave the plywood for beginers


----------



## JohnIce (Dec 23, 2009)

That sure sucks, dude. Hope you get it fixed. It's obviously not your fault, so there should be someone make it right for you.

As an aside, HOLY SHIT what a nice guitar! Many congrats dude!


----------



## Samer (Dec 23, 2009)

Thats a very beautiful guitar man, i had the same thing happen to a Bass that was being shipped to me; its a crappy situation i know. 

Contact your mail carrier and see if insurance was purchased for the guitar when shipped.


----------



## ralphy1976 (Dec 23, 2009)

yes insurance was "bought" with the guitar, we are in the process of reviewing what can be done with the luthier....


----------



## Fred the Shred (Dec 23, 2009)

Shit, they broke our guitar. 

As for the pickup, it is a Lundgren indeed.


----------



## ralphy1976 (Dec 23, 2009)

Fred the Shred said:


> Shit, they broke our guitar.
> 
> As for the pickup, it is a Lundgren indeed.


 
We will get it sorted out eventually Fred, so that you can try it out too!!!

I will take some nicer pics tonight as post them as although it is a sad story, it is a rather nice piece of work and the guy who built it deserves some credit for it.

I will also open the pup cavity so that Andrew can see how it was mounted

i will also try to get a sound sample (of whatever you want to call it!!) for those of you who are lundgren virgins!! (including my self!!)


----------



## tubarao guitars (Dec 23, 2009)

awesome axe.
best of lucky getting it repaired.


----------



## Fred the Shred (Dec 23, 2009)

Lundgren virgins? Oh, my twisted mind...


----------



## ralphy1976 (Dec 23, 2009)

Fred the Shred said:


> Lundgren virgins? Oh, my twisted mind...


 
so i guess there must be a woman or something else called lundgren apart from those puppies?....


----------



## Crazy_Guitar (Dec 23, 2009)

Let us know the outcome of that...


----------



## Default_M (Dec 23, 2009)

It hurts to look at


----------



## ralphy1976 (Dec 23, 2009)

Default_M said:


> It hurts to look at


 
trust me it hurt even more when i opened the box....cause what i saw 1st was the loose B / E and as i was wondering why my head tilted over to the left side of the box..and it all became obvious..painfully obvious!!!


----------



## petereanima (Dec 23, 2009)

sad to see that, hope this gets sorted out soon!


----------



## ralphy1976 (Dec 23, 2009)

i hope too...now i am moving to the 9th i'd have to be uber loud for you to hear me..i guess the posh people in the 9th / my building will wonder what on earth is happening!!!


----------



## Andrew_B (Dec 23, 2009)

ralphy1976 said:


> I will also open the pup cavity so that Andrew can see how it was mounted


 
cheers man 

(its about time i start thinking about doing a fanned fret)


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Dec 23, 2009)

Yeah, I was about to say there should have definitely been something around the headstock to prevent this from happening. Doesn't make it any less shitty, just an unfortunate "hind sight is 20/20" thing.


----------



## ralphy1976 (Dec 23, 2009)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Yeah, I was about to say there should have definitely been something around the headstock to prevent this from happening. Doesn't make it any less shitty, just an unfortunate "hind sight is 20/20" thing.


 
JJ come on, i was expecting something a bit more panty-sniffing-hot-sandwich-turkey-eating-knife-of-death-handling remark...

but yeah, hindsight is a wonderful thing.

Marty has confirmed that this can be repaired, so now it is just a case of agreeing on when, shipping (from my part!!!)..etc...


----------



## leandroab (Dec 23, 2009)

Dude, this should be flagged as *GORE*

It made me cringe...

Hope it gets sorted out!


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Dec 23, 2009)

Honestly dude, fuck a repair. It's a brand new guitar you paid for. Get a new neck built, or get it repaired WHILE a new neck is being built, but don't settle for a repair job on a brand new guitar.


----------



## ralphy1976 (Dec 23, 2009)

yep, i am thinking the same way too, i have asked the luthier about a new neck, see what we could work on...

so i have both option opened...nothing is going to happen for at least 3 weeks though so i will have time to think!!!


----------



## HighGain510 (Dec 23, 2009)

Wi77iam said:


> Sure the design is cool, but a knock to it, gives you this. So IMO, fail design
> 
> Hope you get that beauty fixed up soon.



 The problem with headstocks like this (it looks like a BM copy?) is that unlike the Parker design it is very similar to, the Parker neck/headstock is reinforced with carbon fiber which gives it quite a bit more stiffness/durability. With a thin hockeystick headstock like that there is very little support/strength with all that wood missing.... one hard drop like that and you're effed.  Hope you can just have the headstock repaired, it looks like a fairly clean break but still sucks.


----------



## ralphy1976 (Dec 23, 2009)

Yes Matt, the BM / parker inspiration crossed my mind too, and i must say i like it as it is rather different from more conventional approaches.

With this said, the headstock is 1.5" thick. Granted it is not going to absorb much pretty when the package (which must have been around 10-12Kgs) is thrown on its head.


----------



## technomancer (Dec 23, 2009)

Elysian said:


> That really sucks. It looks like it could be repaired, but if it's a bolt on, and covered by insurance, might as well get it replaced. The biggest problem is, the guy didn't pack anything around the guitar, he left it in there loose, it's partially the builders fault for not taking that into account... Theres a lot of room for that guitar to move in that case.



This. That case does not fit the guitar so there was room for it to slide around and it broke. All of the major shippers tell you the package should be able to withstand a couple of foot drop, and that is clearly not packed to do so. That is entirely the builder's fault and could have easily been avoided by either using a form fitting case so the guitar wouldn't slide or padding out the case he did use.

It totally sucks that it happened, and you have my sympathies on a spoiled NGD, but don't blame the shipper for a poor pack job by your builder


----------



## HighGain510 (Dec 23, 2009)

ralphy1976 said:


> Yes Matt, the BM / parker inspiration crossed my mind too, and i must say i like it as it is rather different from more conventional approaches.
> 
> With this said, the headstock is 1.5" thick. Granted it is not going to absorb much pretty when the package (which must have been around 10-12Kgs) is thrown on its head.



Yeah the drop had to have been pretty big to do that kind of damage.  There are other headstocks that frequently get cracked in half (Gibson comes to mind) if they are dropped and absorb any damage to the headstock at the wrong angle.  Like a few others have said, on a brand new guitar (considering it's a bolt-on) I would hope the guy would get insurance to cover the cost of him creating a new neck, or a substantial discount on keeping a repaired neck. Personally, I'd want it to be new since that's what I bought!


----------



## ralphy1976 (Dec 23, 2009)

well, the way i look at it is that it is bad luck, and maybe a tad of "geezerism" (yes i have totally invented this word based on geezer...).

I am over the being pissed off beyond anything because it won't change the situation..sadly.

i have a couple of options opened and some time to mull over it, so something good will happen.

i will make sure that when i ship it back for repair or else i get the right case for it!!!


----------



## LUCKY7 (Dec 23, 2009)

I woke-up to the sound of the bridge break-off my Washburn accoustic bass in the middle of the night. I feel your pain.


----------



## technomancer (Dec 23, 2009)

ralphy1976 said:


> well, the way i look at it is that it is bad luck, and maybe a tad of "geezerism" (yes i have totally invented this word based on geezer...).
> 
> I am over the being pissed off beyond anything because it won't change the situation..sadly.
> 
> ...



Very good attitude to have  If you end up using that case to ship it back pack it tight with bubble wrap around both the body and neck of the guitar so it won't move around


----------



## asmegin_slayer (Dec 23, 2009)

*heart sank* That sucks man, I hope it get fixed as new soon..


----------



## Fred the Shred (Dec 23, 2009)

Why are you stuck for 3 weeks, man? Is there any holiday season delay associated with it?


----------



## Luafcm (Dec 23, 2009)

I just barfed in my mouth a little. Sorry, man.


----------



## leandroab (Dec 23, 2009)

LUCKY7 said:


> I woke-up to the sound of the bridge break-off my Washburn accoustic bass in the middle of the night. I feel your pain.


 
Whoa! What happened?


----------



## silentrage (Dec 23, 2009)

This happened when I bought my mark iii, and USPS wants an ORIGINAL RECEIPT for the purchase to prove its value. Fuck postal systems, fuck them in the bum.


----------



## drmosh (Dec 23, 2009)

ugh, fuck. I would bet so pissed off


----------



## mrhankey87 (Dec 23, 2009)

If I were you, I'd cry.


----------



## Andrew_B (Dec 23, 2009)

if you do end up having to send it back in that case,







atleast


----------



## lateralus819 (Dec 23, 2009)

That stinks. I wouldn't even carry a guitar in a case like that, let alone ship it across the country.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Dec 23, 2009)

Damn man, I feel for you, I really do.


----------



## mjgg6 (Dec 23, 2009)

Fuck!!! that hurts my eyes.
Sorry man, hope that there is some kind of solution.

Cheers,


----------



## lewbob (Dec 23, 2009)

Haven't seen this asked or anything but what is that guitar ??


----------



## Fred the Shred (Dec 23, 2009)

It's a Siggery, mate.


----------



## cyril v (Dec 23, 2009)

Andrew_B said:


> if you do end up having to send it back in that case,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



uggh., i had a case like that where the guitar had too much free play. i just use it around the house now, and i switch the guitars to different cases rather than take it out in that one. too much of a risk and an absolute no-no for shipping in, i took it on a car trip once and nearly had a heart attack. gotta get a fitted case for a nice guitar like that.


----------



## lewbob (Dec 23, 2009)

ah thats what the headstock says ! just checked out the site and looked them up how did the op get hold of this, did he order it as a custom ?


----------



## ralphy1976 (Dec 23, 2009)

lewbob said:


> Haven't seen this asked or anything but what is that guitar ??



this is a siggery guitar from a british luthier called martin siggery www.siggery-guitars.co.uk

ok, here are some better shots (and candid shots of the yellow thing too!!!), a few words though :

1 - andrew sorry man but i could not open the back cover to take a pic of the pup wiring, my screwdriver heads are too big (that's what she said!!! ), but i'll get one from work tomorrow.

2 - i really really adore this guitar, the wood is beautiful, the neck is on par with my yellow thing in term of thickness (or thinness should i say)

3 - fanned issue : NONE, regardless where you are on the neck, or should i say regardless of where i was able to play on the neck i never felt like i had to re-adjust, and it is true it feels slightly more natural due to wrist angle.

4 - LUNDGREN....holy shit!!! this thing rips, screams, hauls..incredible, the power output is way beyond what i had imagined. obviously i could not really test it, but just from a volume output and compare to my yellow thing..well..there isn't a comparison really...

so i am really looking forward to get this guitar repair / mended.... 









































the bridge is at least 2 / 3mm thick piece of Al, looks really cool


----------



## vampiregenocide (Dec 23, 2009)

Thank fuck that thing is a bolt on! I'm sorry to see it was damaged, but at least you can get it fixed. I hope it sounds epic when you get it back


----------



## ralphy1976 (Dec 23, 2009)

yeah i am sold on bolt-on!!!


----------



## Apophis (Dec 23, 2009)

what a shame, such great guitar, but it will be repaired for sure


----------



## Metal Ken (Dec 23, 2009)

Hell, just get the luthier to send you a new neck. Should make it easy, right?


----------



## ralphy1976 (Dec 23, 2009)

Metal Ken said:


> Hell, just get the luthier to send you a new neck. Should make it easy, right?



yes i am edging slowly but surely towards this option...however i have no idea how easy it then for me to put it in (the neck that is!!)

is it just a case of bolt off, remove tuning machine, add tuning machines, bolt on?


----------



## Fred the Shred (Dec 23, 2009)

Yeah, take care of my... errr... your guitar properly.


----------



## ralphy1976 (Dec 23, 2009)

don't worry my friend, you will get it and she will be ok!!!


----------



## wannabguitarist (Dec 23, 2009)

Shitty dude 

The case for my COW7 is to big for the guitar but they guy who sent it to me (benzesp) filled the thing with bubble wrap so the guitar could not move at all. This sadly is a fairly easy thing avoid


----------



## ralphy1976 (Dec 23, 2009)

yes, there have been a few things which were not done properly. that's life, we are working on a way to get it as it should be.

thanks for the support!!!


----------



## redlol (Dec 23, 2009)

that sucks, nice guitar too


----------



## paintkilz (Dec 23, 2009)

whoever shipped that should of used a better form fitting case or atleast stuffed the neck half of the case with bubble pack..especially when dealing with UPS..shouldnt be a suprise. Will they even allow a claim on that or will they deem it not properly packed?






this is a major fail for the parker/BM style headstocks, no matter how sweet they are.


----------



## alexander12014 (Dec 23, 2009)

id be in prison about now if that happened to me


----------



## ss22 (Dec 23, 2009)

wannabguitarist said:


> Shitty dude
> 
> The case for my COW7 is to big for the guitar but they guy who sent it to me (benzesp) filled the thing with bubble wrap so the guitar could not move at all. This sadly is a fairly easy thing avoid


 
That is uncanny. I saw a COW7 in a Perth music store that they were trying to flog off for $100 because the headstock had broken off near the fourth machine head. I always thought that someone had mishandled it in the store, but perhaps it happened in the case during shipping.
The store guy reckoned an experience luthier could repair a broken headstock, but I was fairly sceptical. What do you guys reckon?
Anyways man, sorry about the guitar. It looks like a beast.


----------



## sol niger 333 (Dec 23, 2009)

What a heartbreak man. Thank god for bolt on!! Beautiful body on that thing. Good luck


----------



## ellengtrgrl (Dec 23, 2009)

Ouch!!! Good luck getting it fixed Ghislain.


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan (Dec 23, 2009)

oh fuck, thats is horrible, I immediately think "well, at least can be fixed" but...is not that easy, in a reverse head, in the lower strings, and with baritone scale, those strings must do some heavy force. but a good luthier can bring her to life again, hope so.
good luck, and my condolence, (I`m afraid to buy guitars by mail, and this scares me more).

by the way, damn great guitar man!!! I love it, flame maple+spalted= premature
eyaculation, the neck heel is awesome, and those tuners looks just perfect.


----------



## AngryGoldfish (Dec 23, 2009)

I noticed the Siggery guitar on ebay a while ago and it looked gorgeously tempting. I hope you enjoy it when it's fixed. 

I know how it feels to have an instrument damaged in the post, but I was fortunate, in that mine wasn't worth over a grand.


----------



## Isan (Dec 23, 2009)

MaKo´s Tethan;1787648 said:


> oh fuck, thats is horrible, I immediately think "well, at least can be fixed" but...is not that easy, in a reverse head, in the lower strings, and with baritone scale, those strings must do some heavy force. but a good luthier can bring her to life again, hope so.
> good luck, and my condolence, (I`m afraid to buy guitars by mail, and this scares me more).
> 
> by the way, damn great guitar man!!! I love it, flame maple+spalted= premature
> eyaculation, the neck heel is awesome, and those tuners looks just perfect.



yes we all know you can fix it mako


----------



## caskettheclown (Dec 23, 2009)

sorry to hear that broski


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan (Dec 23, 2009)

Isan said:


> yes we all know you can fix it mako



hell no! I can`t! but I want to see how that can be fixed, `cause seems really difficult to get a strong head just gluing it, and I want to know how a pro resolves those problems.


----------



## ralphy1976 (Dec 24, 2009)

Thanks for the support guys, it will get fixed. It is just too nice not to do something about it!!!


----------



## AeonSolus (Dec 25, 2009)

MaKo´s Tethan;1787680 said:


> hell no! I can`t! but I want to see how that can be fixed, `cause seems really difficult to get a strong head just gluing it, and I want to know how a pro resolves those problems.



Strategicly drilled-in Wooden Bolts and classic formula tiebond would do it i think?


----------



## CatPancakes (Dec 25, 2009)

MaKo´s Tethan;1787680 said:


> hell no! I can`t! but I want to see how that can be fixed, `cause seems really difficult to get a strong head just gluing it, and I want to know how a pro resolves those problems.



a proper glue joint with a quality woodglue like titebond is stronger than wood


----------



## Maharaj (Dec 27, 2009)

Ralphy1976, just wanted to say, Marty Siggery is building a guitar for me. I have personal experience -- he does not spare any pains in his perfection and he's a great guy to work with. He's a well-respected luthier and musician to boot. I've got all confidence in him. Of course I don't know each and every circumstance -- but I'll bet my bottom dollar that within every realm of honest possibility he will look after you and most likely replace that entire neck for you. BEST OF LUCK!!!


----------



## Fred the Shred (Dec 27, 2009)

Marty did offer to build a new neck. That's the right course of action, yet it is great to see him take the initiative so promptly - this is the sort of behaviour that makes me trust a luthier's customer support.


----------



## ralphy1976 (Dec 27, 2009)

Maharaj said:


> Ralphy1976, just wanted to say, Marty Siggery is building a guitar for me. I have personal experience -- he does not spare any pains in his perfection and he's a great guy to work with. He's a well-respected luthier and musician to boot. I've got all confidence in him. Of course I don't know each and every circumstance -- but I'll bet my bottom dollar that within every realm of honest possibility he will look after you and most likely replace that entire neck for you. BEST OF LUCK!!!


 
Well, Marty came back to me today saying that he was building me a new neck.

He has shown great customer service and the guitar i have is really nice (albeit the broken head stock of course), so i am sure the final product will be excellent.

I will keep you posted of course.


----------



## TomParenteau (Dec 27, 2009)

I appreciate when people report problems with purchases, but I especially like reading good, honest, positive accounts like this.


----------



## hairychris (Dec 27, 2009)

That sucks, but looks like it's getting sorted.

Good luck!!


----------



## ralphy1976 (Dec 27, 2009)

^yes it is indeed. Martin (the luthier) has started building me a new neck as i am typing this.

I have faith in him, he has shown a real grown-up and professional attitude, so it will end up ok.


----------



## Maharaj (Dec 27, 2009)




----------



## Metal Ken (Dec 27, 2009)

ralphy1976 said:


> yes i am edging slowly but surely towards this option...however i have no idea how easy it then for me to put it in (the neck that is!!)
> 
> is it just a case of bolt off, remove tuning machine, add tuning machines, bolt on?



I didnt get back to this sooner, was out of town. 

Yeah, thats all you have to do. Just have him send you the neck, change tuning machines, bolt the new neck on and string it up.


----------



## ralphy1976 (Dec 27, 2009)

thanks Ken for taking time to reply, i appreciate it.

i undid the neck this pm, it was ok, much easier than i had previously imagined.

so i am looking forward to receiving my new neck!!!!


----------



## highlordmugfug (Dec 27, 2009)

Good to see some people still can be mature and handle customer service appropriately, +1 to Siggery.

Glad that it's all getting sorted out Ralphy, I was watching that guitar on eBay too, gorgeous. (And yeah, Lundgren=awesome)


----------



## wwjfd (Dec 27, 2009)

ralphy1976 said:


> yep, i just spoke to the luthier who made it and it was quite pissed off and shocked that one of his guitars was damaged like this.
> 
> i am going to send him some pics and we will see what can be done. worst case the neck needs replacing, it is a bolt-on, so.....
> 
> ...


 
the luthier should be able to just fix the headstock, shouldn't be too hard, i have fixed plenty of les pauls and explorers with the same type of break as your guitar, you could replace the whole neck i guess too but it would be alot quicker to just fix the break IMO.


----------



## Issor (Dec 27, 2009)

I almost cried when I opened this thread.

At first, I thought it was an actual blackmachine. I'm not really sure if the near-crying was because of the guitar or because the snape-kills-dumbledore scene had just happened.


----------



## Ironberry (Dec 27, 2009)

Issor said:


> I almost cried when I opened this thread.
> 
> At first, I thought it was an actual blackmachine. I'm not really sure if the near-crying was because of the guitar or because the snape-kills-dumbledore scene had just happened.


----------



## Shawn (Dec 28, 2009)

Sucks that it happened but very cool that you're getting a new neck built.


----------



## Nats (Dec 28, 2009)

good to hear you're getting it taken care of


----------



## Lethe (Dec 28, 2009)

To me, it looks like the guitar was sitting inside the case in a way that you could slide the whole body up towards the neck until the headstock hits the case. So if the case is upside-down, the weight of the whole guitar sits just on that beautifully skinny headstock. You say it's a heavy one, so not too much force would be needed to damage the headstock in that position. 

IMO you should also give the luthier a heads-up so he doesn't ship guitars this way in the future. The top horn should hit the case first, never the headstock. When in doubt, add some T-shirts or so to cushion the top horn more.


----------



## ralphy1976 (Dec 31, 2009)

Lethe said:


> To me, it looks like the guitar was sitting inside the case in a way that you could slide the whole body up towards the neck until the headstock hits the case. So if the case is upside-down, the weight of the whole guitar sits just on that beautifully skinny headstock. You say it's a heavy one, so not too much force would be needed to damage the headstock in that position.
> 
> IMO you should also give the luthier a heads-up so he doesn't ship guitars this way in the future. The top horn should hit the case first, never the headstock. When in doubt, add some T-shirts or so to cushion the top horn more.


 
Yes, indeed you are bang on on both matters. He knows all of it, and he is rather disappointed of course, afterall his work ended up broken and he has to make me a new neck too!!!


----------



## Maharaj (Apr 18, 2010)

hi - ur last post was back in December last year - have you taken delivery of the guitar with new neck - and are you happy with it? interested... cheers!


----------



## Malacoda (Apr 18, 2010)

That's awful, especially considering the awesomeness of the guitar.

EDIT: Just saw that this was just bumped up. Hope things worked out.


----------



## ralphy1976 (Apr 19, 2010)

Maharaj said:


> hi - ur last post was back in December last year - have you taken delivery of the guitar with new neck - and are you happy with it? interested... cheers!



Hello, well Marty is about to have it done and shipped, so he told me last week.

He had some issues with parts / delivery so i am still without it.

i hope it comes soon as i am itching to use it.

So, thus far, no neck nope....


----------



## alexmurphy (Apr 19, 2010)

nothing a bit of industrial strength duct tape couldn't fix 

ive had that happen to me before  too bad it was after owning the guitar for a while or i could have someone to blame for my stupidity. by the way...never ever ever EVER drop a dean guitar. or better yet, dont get one. 

the headstock style looks beautiful, but most people here are right - it looks like it was made to be broken. but even at that, it surprises me that UPS could do that much damage


----------



## simonXsludge (Apr 20, 2010)

good luck!

beautiful guitar, i love those headstocks in general.


----------



## right_to_rage (Apr 20, 2010)

That literally made my eyes water! Sorry man!


----------



## ralphy1976 (Apr 20, 2010)

thanks...still awaiting the replacement neck though....


----------



## NeglectedField (Apr 21, 2010)

I think lesson of the day is (whoever is the one to learn it), only use hardcases with padding shaped to the body. Any kind of rattling around is asking for trouble.


----------



## ralphy1976 (Apr 21, 2010)

NeglectedField said:


> I think lesson of the day is (whoever is the one to learn it), only use hardcases with padding shaped to the body. Any kind of rattling around is asking for trouble.



Amen brother!!!! we all know this, except the guitar shop who packaged it, obviously!!!!!


----------



## ralphy1976 (May 18, 2010)

Update : i received some pictures from Marty showing a finish neck. He thickened the head a bit to avoid repeat and from what i can see it is a better finished product. I am really looking forward to receiving it.


----------



## Empryrean (May 18, 2010)

Great news Ralphy! I hope we get to see this altogether as one happy family


----------



## ralphy1976 (May 18, 2010)

me too. i will need to send the jigsaw to my luthier (drill holes, set-up, etc) but apart from that nothing else

i'll do a comparison video between this one and the universe so you guys can see that essentially a 2" fan amount to no problem at all.


----------



## Maharaj (May 18, 2010)

great news my friend! i too have an instrument on the way soon from Marty


----------



## ralphy1976 (May 18, 2010)

yeah it is indeed, i am really looking forward to receiving it. hopefully next week.

what are you waiting for from Marty?


----------



## jymellis (May 18, 2010)

i hope he gets this ine to you in a SAFE and TIMELY manner lol.


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan (May 18, 2010)

great, so, how much time for the NNgd?- new new guitar day- I need to see her done.


----------



## ralphy1976 (May 18, 2010)

well, the neck is finished, i guess it could be shipped within this week, maybe got it neck week. i am not home for 2 weeks, and then needs to go to a luthier to get it done..so my gut feeling is ready to shoot in 1 month...crap!!! :-(


----------



## AngryGoldfish (May 18, 2010)

This is awesome news. I had actually forgotten about your broken headstock and how much of a shame it was for such a beautiful guitar. I hope this new neck is finished soon and plays as awesome as the other one did (broken) .


----------



## Justin Bailey (May 18, 2010)

he should reuse the broken one and make me a fanned headless 7.

new neck looks ace btw!


----------



## Leviathus (May 18, 2010)

ITS JUST ONE OF THOSE DAYS


----------



## Otaraxia (May 18, 2010)

Poor thing..........never saw it com'n. But, the replacement looks good.


----------



## Maharaj (May 18, 2010)

ralphy1976 said:


> yeah it is indeed, i am really looking forward to receiving it. hopefully next week.
> 
> what are you waiting for from Marty?



9 string fanned fret custom


----------



## ralphy1976 (May 19, 2010)

Leviathus said:


> ITS JUST ONE OF THOSE DAYS



 that is exactly what i had in mind when i saw the guitar back in the end of 2009 : Break stuff from LB!!!



Maharaj said:


> 9 string fanned fret custom



holy macaroni, we shall have to see pictures of that one


----------



## Fred the Shred (May 19, 2010)

ralphy1976 said:


> well, the neck is finished, i guess it could be shipped within this week, maybe got it neck week. i am not home for 2 weeks, and then needs to go to a luthier to get it done..so my gut feeling is ready to shoot in 1 month...crap!!! :-(



You are taking too long. I should relieve you of that burden...


----------



## ralphy1976 (May 19, 2010)

well, 1st i need the neck in my hand and 2nd maybe we could come to some arrangements!!!


----------



## Fred the Shred (May 19, 2010)

Yeah, I've played a ton of fretless guitars, but neckless ones aren't really in my ballpark.


----------



## Lozek (May 19, 2010)

This is too bizarre, a guitar built by my friend Marty, which echoes a design originally from my friend Doug!!!! 

Glad Marty's sorted this out for you, he's a stand-up guy and extremely talented. Anyone in the UK who bought an Ibanez in the 90's, it would have been set-up by Marty as he was the in-house guy for FCN who had the Ibanez Dealership back then.


----------



## Fred the Shred (May 19, 2010)

So this would lead me to conclude my ex-Lozek-ex-James-Ibby was set up by Marty?


----------



## ralphy1976 (May 19, 2010)

well, Lozek, i am sure he is talented, but unfortunately he is hard to get to stick to his own promise or timescales... which gets me frustrated.

So....still waiting confirmation that the neck is or was posted...


----------



## Lozek (May 19, 2010)

Fred the Shred said:


> So this would lead me to conclude my ex-Lozek-ex-James-Ibby was set up by Marty?



ex-Lozek-ex-James-ex-7DT-ex-Eelblack Ibanez was brought in to the UK from the states about 3/4 years ago


----------



## ralphy1976 (May 19, 2010)

you have a picture of that "unnamed" guitar?


----------



## Fred the Shred (May 19, 2010)

Lozek said:


> ex-Lozek-ex-James-ex-7DT-ex-Eelblack Ibanez was brought in to the UK from the states about 3/4 years ago



Oh, my lovely little 7-stringed whore... 

If by unnamed you mean this Ibanez, it's the S7 540 I got from Lozek a while ago. Here she is:


----------



## ralphy1976 (May 19, 2010)

single / single / humbucker? in a S7540? am i being dumb?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (May 19, 2010)

ralphy1976 said:


> single / single / humbucker? in a S7540? am i being dumb?



It's not an S7420, it's an earlier 540S7. 

(lower right, in between the blue one, and the double-neck)


----------



## ralphy1976 (May 19, 2010)

cool, i had never seen one before...pretty cool set-up and different from what we have now!!

How does it sound Fred? got a quick vid?


----------



## jymellis (May 19, 2010)

ralphy1976 said:


> single / single / humbucker? in a S7540? am i being dumb?


 
not dumb brother. thats the FIRST S7 damnet norman a UV and an original S7


----------



## ralphy1976 (May 19, 2010)

na maing...the S7 is Fred's, not mine!!!!!!

maybe Fred has got a UV too though!!!


----------



## jymellis (May 19, 2010)

ralphy1976 said:


> na maing...the S7 is Fred's, not mine!!!!!!
> 
> maybe Fred has got a UV too though!!!


 
yes he does, thats why i said norman. we have a little inside "psycho" joke from the chat room


----------



## ralphy1976 (May 19, 2010)

ok!!!


----------



## Fred the Shred (May 19, 2010)

Yes, mommy knows my guitars - I have one of 250 black 540 S7's and an original UV7BK, in all her black and green glory. The UV was my first 7, and the beggining of the addiction.  I tried grabbing a red 540 S7, but no luck so far (estimated number is around 200).

She sounds absolutely awesome, and I love the HSS config. Unfortunately, I still haven't been able to grab a proper cam, or at least one that doesn't make me sound as if I was playing underwater...


----------



## ralphy1976 (May 19, 2010)

i know no cam under say 500 euros which will not make a total mess of a music recording...unless you are recording video / sound differently and then mix them together!!! but then it is a pain in the ass to do , so i'll just take your words for it!!!


----------



## AliceAxe (May 20, 2010)

if its a bolt on , couldnt this sort of thing be avoided by taking the neck off for shipping? ( proper packing around it of course)


----------



## ralphy1976 (May 25, 2010)

UPDATE : I have just received the new neck and it is a thing of beauty, much better than the original one

I am leaving to travel for a week now, so sorry no pics, and i will get it all to a luthier this friday, so i will try to get a few pics for you guys.


----------



## Ironbird (May 25, 2010)

Read all 6 pages of this thread, and nothing warms my heart more than seeing a problem resolved. Hope you get your new neck soon.


----------



## AHelm (May 25, 2010)

heck yes man have a safe trip and bolt that shit on soon!


----------



## Fred the Shred (May 25, 2010)

Take good care of my.. errrr... your... erm... the guitar, mate.


----------



## ralphy1976 (May 25, 2010)

Ironbird said:


> Read all 6 pages of this thread, and nothing warms my heart more than seeing a problem resolved. Hope you get your new neck soon.


 
i guess it makes 2 of us then!!!! 



AHelm said:


> heck yes man have a safe trip and bolt that shit on soon!


found a laptop + internet, but still have to wait until friday to take to luthier...nnOOOO!!!



Fred the Shred said:


> Take good care of my.. errrr... your... erm... the guitar, mate.


 
do you just do "Copy / PAste" in this thread!!!!! 

you may have to come here and visit vienna .....


----------



## ralphy1976 (May 28, 2010)

UPDATE : The neck and the body fit perfectly, i have sent them to my local luthier who is going to put them together and give it a nice low action set-up....nice!!!


----------



## Customisbetter (May 28, 2010)

I can't wait!


----------



## Rigor Mortis (May 28, 2010)

Grats bro! Post some pics when you get it back. It's mighty sexy.


----------



## ralphy1976 (Jun 7, 2010)

UPDATE 2 : guitar should be done this friday, worse case scenario Monday 14th june...can't wait!!!


----------



## Sean Babiniec (Jun 7, 2010)

Good luck bro! We are all pulling for you to have your dream machine!


----------



## ralphy1976 (Jun 14, 2010)

FURTHER UPDATE : as it happens, there are a few issues with the neck i have received (dixit my luthier)

1 - frets are really not well levelled, and there are too many to adjust that refretting is the solution since

2 - neck pocket / neck pocket angle / bridge height are not "compatible" making the above worth and making the axe not playable....

so...full refretting joby + slight mod on the neck pocket + setting up and all that should lead to the guitar being available this FRIDAY...

Somehow i am feeling quite bemused / deflated / pee'd off right now....NOT COOL!!!


----------



## Fred the Shred (Jun 14, 2010)




----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jun 14, 2010)

Sorry to hear that man. I'd be pretty pissed too if I was in your shoes. 

Just think of the badass guitar you'll have when this is all over.


----------



## ralphy1976 (Jun 14, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Sorry to hear that man. I'd be pretty pissed too if I was in your shoes.
> 
> *Just think of the badass guitar you'll have when this is all over. *



Yeah it is a badass axe alright...IN MY FUCKING THOUGHTS!!!...


----------



## jymellis (Jun 14, 2010)

this thing better play itself lol. just kidding. but seriously. it better play damn nice for all the trouble you have gone through brother !!!


----------



## ralphy1976 (Jun 14, 2010)

yep!!! dam right there sir!!!


----------



## CFB (Jun 14, 2010)

Does a refret of a fan cost a lot more then on a normal guitar?


----------



## ralphy1976 (Jun 14, 2010)

as far as i know : no, as you put straight frets at an angle. You will use longer frets for sure, but that's about it.

my luthier is charging me is normal refret $$$.


----------



## HighGain510 (Jun 14, 2010)

That sucks dude.  Is the original luthier compensating you for having to get this work done to make the guitar playable? Considering you're on neck # 2 and out all that time, I'd hope he would do the right thing.


----------



## ralphy1976 (Jun 14, 2010)

well, to be honest Matt, right now i am thinking that i am done with involving the original luthier as (although he could have just refused to re-build me a neck) time-scale and communication weren't his stronger assets....

so i think we have agreed to disagree..as they say in the newspapers!!!


----------



## Marty Siggery (Jun 30, 2010)

In my defense to Ralphys remarks regading the frets and neck join.

​ When I made the neck, I emailed him to state that a luthier will have to fit it, so I have NOT leveled or dressed the frets and have left the neck socket in a way that it can be fitted correctly to the body. All of this would have been done here if I had the body. As I never had the body while I was making the neck, I trusted that a Luthier would be able to carry out the work of fitting the new neck to the body. 

  For some reason, Ralphy failed to mention any of this so far in this thread. Making a neck for a body that is a thousand miles away is not that easy. I used to work for Ibanez for 10 years and they make there bodies and necks using CNC machines. We had the very same issues when we used to fit new necks to bodies. We never resorted to questioning the quality of there guitars because of it.

  I always try to keep my customers happy, which is why I made him a new neck in the first place. I am happy to receive constructive critism, but I certainly dont appreciate the customer coming onto a forum first to state what I had already warned him about in the first place. I would have also compensated any luthier costs that he incurred, but he has not informed me of any problems or replied to any emails.


----------



## Poho (Jun 30, 2010)

Marty Siggery said:


> In my defense to Ralphys remarks regading the frets and neck join.
> 
> ​ When I made the neck, I emailed him to state that a luthier will have to fit it, so I have NOT leveled or dressed the frets and have left the neck socket in a way that it can be fitted correctly to the body. All of this would have been done here if I had the body. As I never had the body while I was making the neck, I trusted that a Luthier would be able to carry out the work of fitting the new neck to the body.
> 
> ...



Owned.


----------



## Customisbetter (Jun 30, 2010)

Marty Siggery said:


> In my defense to Ralphys remarks regading the frets and neck join.
> 
> ​ When I made the neck, I emailed him to state that a luthier will have to fit it, so I have NOT leveled or dressed the frets and have left the neck socket in a way that it can be fitted correctly to the body. All of this would have been done here if I had the body. As I never had the body while I was making the neck, I trusted that a Luthier would be able to carry out the work of fitting the new neck to the body.
> 
> ...



This was in my mind as well. I love Ralphy but i would have assumed these facts as well. Glad to hear both sides of the story.


----------



## LamaSabachthani (Jun 30, 2010)

ralphy1976 said:


> FURTHER UPDATE : as it happens, there are a few issues with the neck i have received (*dixit* my luthier)



Nice use of latin.


----------



## jcbakz (Jun 30, 2010)

I had the same problem last year the damage split the neck in half the the middle. even if it was marked fragile they did not care how to handle it carefully. a friend of mine who works on a courier told me even if you pay a lot and mark the package fagile it all depends on how the handler handles your package. I argued at the post office all week they did not care to give my complaint an attention. my friend advised me to just go to a luthier have it fixed and then sell it and so I did and earned a few earning and bought a new one...


----------



## Ben.Last (Jul 1, 2010)

jcbakz said:


> it all depends on how the handler handles your package.



Ain't that the truth.


----------



## ralphy1976 (Jul 1, 2010)

Yes, Marty sent me via email what he wrote here.

I am his customer ; he is the luthier and we see the overall situation 2 different ways and of course we both feel right in our assessment of the last 6/7 months, so arguing will just lead to nothing beneficial to either of us.

*HOWEVER*, i said it in my video and i will write it here, this guitar is beautiful, amazing to play with, great fun to play with, the wood essences are wonderful to look at. The pick-up delivers any sound you want and I haven't touch another of my guitar since i have had it in my hands.

Do i recommend him? YES.


----------



## Maharaj (Jul 2, 2010)

good on ya man!!!


----------



## ralphy1976 (Jul 2, 2010)

Maharaj said:


> good on ya man!!!



yeah he does some good work, the axe is great, from a product point of view i am satisfied.

after on a personal basis we had some disagreement and i guess we were / are disappointed with each other, but that's the way life goes.

i am not bitter at all, and to tell you the truth i have been contacted by some people here about his work and they are very interested.


----------



## Fred the Shred (Jul 2, 2010)

Marty has another of these fanned fret axes on the UK Ebay.


----------



## ralphy1976 (Jul 2, 2010)

Fred the Shred said:


> Marty has another of these fanned fret axes on the UK Ebay.



so you bought it?


----------



## Fred the Shred (Jul 2, 2010)

No, it isn't _my_ guitar...


----------



## ralphy1976 (Jul 2, 2010)

i know..i know...although in this one i like the elbow carve and the fact that he has made his own humbucker...i knew he was trying to develop his own signature pickups...


----------



## Fred the Shred (Jul 2, 2010)

I'm joking, obviously - it looks gorgeous as well, and I do like the idea of using his own pickup design, which should be interesting. I got Adam's 007 Elite now, so I won't go nuts and start bagging guitars like a madman.


----------



## ralphy1976 (Jul 2, 2010)

Fred the Shred said:


> I'm joking, obviously - it looks gorgeous as well, and I do like the idea of using his own pickup design, which should be interesting. *I got Adam's 007 Elite now*, so I won't go nuts and start bagging guitars like a madman.



which one is that one?


----------



## Fred the Shred (Jul 2, 2010)

ralphy1976 said:


> which one is that one?



Wait for NGD, o impatient one.


----------



## ralphy1976 (Jul 2, 2010)

i thought so O secretive one !!!


----------



## Lewk (Jul 2, 2010)

Who bought the Siggery on eBay? Gimmie a review of it please


----------



## ralphy1976 (Jul 2, 2010)

i did, i posted a video here

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/122092-nfangd.html#post2024833


----------



## Lewk (Jul 2, 2010)

I meant the one that just sold.


----------



## gsus4 (Jul 2, 2010)

Looks almost as if the peghead was not really fitting into the case cavity real well. Gibson had pegheads flying off of Firebirds for a year or so and found out that th case was putting pressure on the peghead at strange places during shipment. Just a thought... painful to look at...Sorry to see that bro.


----------



## Nikki 8 (Nov 26, 2010)

I've just bought my second Siggery 7 String Luger and have to say it's amazing. No Problems with cases. The fretting is flawless and super smooth. His stuff seems so consistent as I now have two 7's and one 8 string, all of which are fanned! Now I gotta start saving for another one as I'm getting kinda addicted to them


----------

